# L1 the sound of silence



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Someone mentioned today , there wasn't much in the way of video clips on here . So you know me , never pass up an excuse to make a clip.

Background to this - I initially was drawn to the idea of a lever, after a clip of CC's Bosco doing shot in pure silence and poetry, so I'd thought I'd give it a go .

The quality isn't great ( done on iPads ) , it's a little out of focus , and I have a stupid moustache .

It is eerie how quiet the lever is , you can hear my heavy breathing above it ( I was obviously very excited about the shot )

Hopefully it gives you an idea , of how the lever shot progresses, for those who haven't see one in person, and why us levers people like it so .

It tasted very nice too . Gary s hasbean white chocolate and caramel recommendation .....


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow doesnt seem right having a shot poured and no pump banging away!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The quiet and soft focus gives it an edgy moody feel - touch of Ingmar Bergmans!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Someone mentioned today , there wasn't much in the way of video clips on here . So you know me , never pass up an excuse to make a clip.
> 
> Background to this - I initially was drawn to the idea of a lever, after a clip of CC's Bosco doing shot in pure silence and poetry, so I'd thought I'd give it a go .
> 
> ...


Until the pump kicks in, get it plumbed, you got lucky dude.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know , it's a tank version too, and it's still quiet . I timed that clip well though.......all judgement not luck, well a little bit of luck maybe


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

This complete silence is one of things which I most like in levers.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahhhh tranquility, thanks boots for that









The brewtus vibe pump is some what more anti-social during shot delivery


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Ahhhh tranquility, thanks boots for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got lucky the pump didn't go off..... It only it was plumbed


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I got lucky the pump didn't go off..... It only it was plumbed


Is your L1 ready to be plumbed in or would you have to convert it?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I know , it's a tank version too, and it's still quiet . I timed that clip well though.......all judgement not luck, well a little bit of luck maybe


Would turning the L1 power off just prior to the shot achieve this everytime?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Would turning the L1 power off just prior to the shot achieve this everytime?


I didn't turn the power off , i just flushed it so it refilled correctly and the rest was luck&#8230;.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Is your L1 ready to be plumbed in or would you have to convert it?


Id need to convert it , we rent the house so i can't pull up the cupboards in the kitchen to plumb it in&#8230;..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish mine sounded like a pump driven machine at times!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I wish mine sounded like a pump driven machine at times!


Eh .................


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was being sarcastic, can't think of anything worse than disturbing the beautiful silence of the l1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I was being sarcastic, can't think of anything worse than disturbing the beautiful silence of the l1


Ah sarcasm , thats some kind of southern humour&#8230;..


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I was being sarcastic, can't think of anything worse than disturbing the beautiful silence of the l1


Except the beautiful sound of the rotary pump on the Vivaldi S1.........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Except the beautiful sound of the rotary pump on the Vivaldi S1.........


Rotary is still too noisy for me Ron


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

All the heavy breathing was a bit off putting tho


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can we start a sub forum for silent sprung levers, are you in bubba, unfortunately boots you are not.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Can we start a sub forum for silent sprung levers, are you in bubba, unfortunately boots you are not.


Yeah off you go&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> All the heavy breathing was a bit off putting tho


You must recognise it from when i ring you up. You like it then&#8230;.. :0


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Good job boots, great vid. Time to reflect when pulling your shot?

may have to try those caramac beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> Good job boots, great vid. Time to reflect when pulling your shot?
> 
> may have to try those caramac beans!


I posted the proper name of them in the whats in your cup thread&#8230;.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots of wipes this time. Homage to Kurosawa or George Lucas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nah more Monkey that Kurosawa&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there all there is to it??

I thought there was some black art to pulling a lever a certain way. It just looks like you yank the fecker and hope it comes out nice...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Is there all there is to it??
> 
> I thought there was some black art to pulling a lever a certain way. It just looks like you yank the fecker and hope it comes out nice...


Yep that's it. What did you want a dance ? Mime?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This was very silent for me after breaking the soundcard on my laptop on Sunday night...need to check this out once the workaround arrives.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep that's it. What did you want a dance ? Mime?


Maybe some body-popping?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Is there all there is to it??
> 
> I thought there was some black art to pulling a lever a certain way. It just looks like you yank the fecker and hope it comes out nice...


That's about it so as a bloke you have a head start on using one.


----------

